# We have a winner



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY!!!!!! Go Mr. Tobster!!!! And congrats Anne.... that picture is fantastic.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That's great! I love that pic.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice shot!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a great picture! Congrats.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations DG and Toby, is that a Harley he's on by chance?????


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL! Toby is a Hot Biker Dude! Way to go!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved your picture! Congrats!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold and Toby*

Toby and Dallas Gold

Love your picture and SO GLAD YOU WON!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations DG and Toby, is that a Harley he's on by chance?????


He's on hubby's motor scooter (Aprilia). We took his driving privileges away since he is almost blind in both eyes these days. He is hoping once the cataract surgery is over and he's given the a-ok by his ophthalmologist he can start zooming around the back driveway again. :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! This "win" for Toby is special because his cataract surgery is set for Sept. 29. 

We took this picture when Toby was still very wild and crazy and it amazes me to this day that he sat still for as long as we needed to take a series of shots. Another photo was used as publicity for a fundraising event.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Hee hee hee! I love the picture. Hope all goes well with the surgery. When did he develop his cataracts? Our 2 year old girl has juvenile cataracts. Tht was how we got her actually, because she failed eye clearances and therefore could not be bred. No problems with her vision at this point.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooray for Toby!!! Such a patient sweet boy!

I love this picture so much and remembered it from someone's avatar, but couldn't remember who's. I had been looking for it to uplift a friend who is having a hard time right now - I log on today and there it is  (I don't know why I didn't look in the monthly photo contest thread :doh


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sam's Mom said:


> Hee hee hee! I love the picture. Hope all goes well with the surgery. When did he develop his cataracts? Our 2 year old girl has juvenile cataracts. Tht was how we got her actually, because she failed eye clearances and therefore could not be bred. No problems with her vision at this point.


I'll p.m. you about toby's cataracts and his ophthalmology history.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hubbub said:


> Hooray for Toby!!! Such a patient sweet boy!
> 
> I love this picture so much and remembered it from someone's avatar, but couldn't remember who's. I had been looking for it to uplift a friend who is having a hard time right now - I log on today and there it is  (I don't know why I didn't look in the monthly photo contest thread :doh


I'm glad Toby's photo can be used to uplift someone's spirits!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats . Great photo.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So - what extra special trat does Mr. toby get for winning?
that is a cute, cute photo of a cute, cute boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> So - what extra special trat does Mr. toby get for winning?
> that is a cute, cute photo of a cute, cute boy.


I guess cataract surgery doesn't count as a treat? Well, today, so far he's gotten some Yummy Chummies, a spoonful of greek yogurt. two slices of banana and a lick (from my thumb) of homemade peanut butter. He's not spoiled at all. :no:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations biker boy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats Toby! Love that pic of you! Cutie


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations Toby. Sorry for temporary license suspension. You probably barked a lot about that.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is a great picture. I just showed DH the pic and told him that we should pose Izzy on our Harley!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pic of Toby Anne! You need to choose a theme for the next pic contest!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome, Dallas Gold. And best wishes for Toby with his surgery!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great photo of Toby!! Wishing him much luck with his cataract surgery


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Great pic of Toby Anne! You need to choose a theme for the next pic contest!


I sent 3 ideas to Marsha...so it's in the works!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Toby, so glad you won! You'll be back on the scooter in no time, I'm sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Love the picture of Toby.


----------

